# .380 Pietro Berreta question?



## PONCHO130 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have this .380 Pietro Berreta which has never been fired. does anyone have an idea what the value on this gun might be?


----------



## PONCHO130 (Apr 13, 2014)

just noticed i can post attachments


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You need a certain amount of posts first... I think it's 10-15 posts or something like that. It's in the rules section or posting pics section.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

PONCHO130 said:


> I have this .380 Pietro Berreta which has never been fired. does anyone have an idea what the value on this gun might be?


Semi Auto Pistols for Sale - Buy Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

PONCHO130 said:


> I have this .380 Pietro Berreta which has never been fired. does anyone have an idea what the value on this gun might be?


 What's The Mod # , Is It Nickel , How Many Mags


----------

